# A job well done



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

Pointing job.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

Pictures.

https://picasaweb.google.com/107724373724189978645/PointingInOakmont#

Sorry cant get my ICE on and post the pic. Followed instructions. Pics taken from phone. Load everywhere else? I just keep getting a red symbol.

Heres the album.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

And I did end up replacing that door the next day!


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

That worked fine.  I use photobucket and pics load easily.  Those are good pictures for a phone.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, I love your posts, and learn alot from them.


----------

